# Question about HD DVD "The Ant Bully"



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Today while looking for a movie to purchase for my 4 year old I ran across the HD DVD dual format version of "The Ant Bully". My son had the std def WS version in his hands (read vise grips) when I saw it and a man next to me said that he had just watched it via Net Flix on his Tosh A1. He raved about the picture quality but what struck me was that one of the options of the dual format (std def side) was 480p as well as 480i. I don't currently own any hi-def players and I'll be waiting a while before I can make the plunge. I am wondering if the 480p option makes any difference for us folks with existing std def players that scale (I have a Denon 5900). I have a few of the Sony super bit titles and sometimes the super bit title does look better. There was a $10.00 difference in price and I was almost ready to do the experiment myself but I figured I would ask first.
Has anyone done any comparisons between the two of this title or any others? :huh: 

Thanks much
-john


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't own this one, perhaps someone does and can answer specifically, but I believe I have an HD-DVD with the dual format option that I could compare. If I don't forget, I'll try to remember to check it out tomorrow night, if you don't already have your answer before hand.


----------

